
Magnus Effect – KFC Paper Bucket Airplane - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6geOms33Dk
======
anotheryou
This one actually works:
[https://youtu.be/gjMbfxsHXw4](https://youtu.be/gjMbfxsHXw4)

and as a bonus another contraption using a different principle:
[https://youtu.be/CiU71GFs4Fs?t=178](https://youtu.be/CiU71GFs4Fs?t=178)

